# American National Head Badge



## ridingtoy (May 30, 2013)

Just scored this nice condition AmNatl tricycle head badge - http://www.ebay.com/itm/L-K-AMERICA...ue&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557#ht_476wt_1093 - at least I hope it works out to fit on my old 12" trike. I'm 99.9% sure it is an AmNatl trike from around 1930 by the truss rod and rear step pad design. The badge screw hole locations on the head tube also match up with this badge. Just a matter of the badge being the correct size for the holes to match up exactly...sure hope they do! Hate to see a bike or trike with missing identifying name plate or decal. I feel fortunate to have won it on one $25 bid. It previously had been listed for $90 and $45 with no takers. Guess the snipers were asleep at the switch the other night. 

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 16, 2013)

Finally had a chance to take a picture of the little 1930s American National trike I bought this badge for. Getting the tricycle out in better light, I could see a faint outline of the original badge. It looked pretty near the same shape! Makes me feel more confident that this badge is fairly close to the original. The mounting holes match up perfectly as well. I just held the badge up in place with a small piece of clear tape to see how she'll look with her maker's name back.  Interesting feature about this trike is the nose spring on the child size saddle. It's more of a faux spring because it's so stiff that no child, even one a bit too big to ride this 12" model, would have enough weight to cause it to flex in the least bit. From what I can tell from examination, it is original and not a later modification. Guess it gave the tricycle more of a big bike look. I've only seen a couple other tricycles of this era, one was a 1920s or 1930s Columbia, that have been equipped with seat nose springs.

Dave


----------

